

Show HN: Uber Spender Chrome Extension – spending data for Uber power-users - panorama
http://heyimkko.github.io/uber_spender/

======
ghughes
Thanks for this. I live in SF, don't own a car, and consider myself a frequent
customer of Uber - yet my average monthly spend is less than 15% of the
monthly rate for the nearest parking garage. Owning/leasing a car around here
for anything other than commute is truly a shitty proposition.

------
caseyohara
I switched from commuting to working remotely about 6 months ago, and,
unsurprisingly, I drive much less now. I can walk almost everywhere I need to
go, and at night I usually take Uber – especially when out drinking. My car
payment is becoming harder and harder to justify.

I would strongly consider getting rid of my car and exclusively using Uber if
they offered some kind of subscription. Plans could vary based on your
expected usage. For example, for $150/mo you would get 10 UberX rides, 5 black
car rides, and 1 SUV – all within some reasonable distance. If you use all of
your credits, any overrages would be billed normally. If you don't use all of
your credits, Uber wins. A subscription to drop the minimum fare would also be
compelling.

~~~
KaoruAoiShiho
This makes more sense for SaaS where there are no marginal costs I think.
Drivers are expensive and they don't really need you to use them more when
they can barely keep supply up right now.

------
nivals
This is pretty great. Frightening how I've been spending a ton more on Uber
recently after the fare reductions.

Also, don't forget to click 'Show all trips' on the table and reload to see
better results.

------
joshmn
Sidenote: Interesting things can be found in the console:

window.USER

I'll be writing about some of the insecurities and pitfalls of Uber's current
setup (and how they're serializing some objects) soon.

~~~
johnny_utah
There also appears to be a window.janky from a vendor file. Naming things is
difficult.

------
brackin
If Uber had a frequent driver program I'm pretty sure I'd be a power user
based on this.

